# Electric Water Hose Reel?



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok i got a steal on a 12v water hose reel. Where would you tap into power? Fish a wire to the battery or tap into a 12v wire somewhere? If i tap into the battery it will have to be a 30' run from front to back where it will be mounted. Says it requires 12v 15 amp.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

How far is it from the converter? A 15 amp draw on a 30' run would be like a #10 wire. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How much hose do you use that requires an electric hose reel to put it away?


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

about 15' or so from converter.


----------

